# Termómetros de rua existem para quê?



## belem (1 Jul 2010 às 18:56)

Boa tarde

Tendo já visto vários termómetros de rua em Lisboa e não só ao longo destes anos, a minha opinião pessoal é que não entendo o porquê de gastar tanto dinheiro com a instalação e manutenção de tais instrumentos, que têm níveis de fiabilidade baixíssimos e são colocados em locais altamente desaconselhados.
Existem tantas coisas interessantes e úteis em que se pode gastar dinheiro e meios, daí que não entendo o insistente interesse nestas coisas.


----------



## rozzo (1 Jul 2010 às 19:07)

belem disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Tendo já visto vários termómetros de rua em Lisboa e não só ao longo destes anos, a minha opinião pessoal é que não entendo o porquê de gastar tanto dinheiro com a instalação e manutenção de tais instrumentos, que têm níveis de fiabilidade baixíssimos e são colocados em locais altamente desaconselhados.
> Existem tantas coisas interessantes e úteis em que se pode gastar dinheiro e meios, daí que não entendo o insistente interesse nestas coisas.



Claro que a maior parte são pouco fiáveis...
Mas qual a percentagem da população que realmente anda a ver temperaturas na net, em sites de Meteorologia, etc, como nós aqui? Vêm o boletim na Tv, e já muito! Sejamos realistas!
Claro que é natural que haja esse tipo de termómetros na rua para as pessoas no seu dia a dia verem, e afinal, mesmo sem se perceber nada, a Meteorologia é das conversas mais comuns entre as pessoas..


Quando muito posso concordar, que há o ridículo de em algumas praças haverem 2 ou 3 desses quase colados, mas também se não são muito fiáveis não devem ter manutenção, não andam a gastar $ com eles, mas sim a receber da publicidade que lá está..


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2010 às 19:44)

rozzo disse:


> Claro que a maior parte são pouco fiáveis...
> Mas qual a percentagem da população que realmente anda a ver temperaturas na net, em sites de Meteorologia, etc, como nós aqui? Vêm o boletim na Tv, e já muito! Sejamos realistas!
> Claro que é natural que haja esse tipo de termómetros na rua para as pessoas no seu dia a dia verem, e afinal, mesmo sem se perceber nada, a Meteorologia é das conversas mais comuns entre as pessoas..
> ..




Sim, claro. Mas acho a desinformação assim dada gratuitamente aos magotes um pouco deturpante da realidade meteorológica. Eu pessoalmente até gosto de meteorologia, mas não gosto de erros deste calibre.
Se as Câmaras não as podem dar de forma aceitável porque continuam a fazê-lo?
Por exemplo, em Belém há um que dá valores ridículos, tipo quando lá passo vejo 32ºc em dias pouco quentes e outro que dá 27ºc em dias muito quentes.
Isto junto ao CCB...
Porque não dar a programação do próprio CCB ou de roteiros turísticos aconselhados, com informações sobre meio de transportes, preços, restaurantes,etc...?




rozzo disse:


> Quando muito posso concordar, que há o ridículo de em algumas praças haverem 2 ou 3 desses quase colados, mas também se não são muito fiáveis não devem ter manutenção, não andam a gastar $ com eles, mas sim a receber da publicidade que lá está..



Os que tenho visto, avariam e nem são poucas as vezes. O que está virado para o Planetarium está sempre a avariar.
Ah e não vejo publicidade  neles... Pelo menos nos que tenho visto.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jul 2010 às 20:02)

Desde há muito tinha pelo menos a noção de que estes termómetros digam-se urbanos nos davam uma "pequena" ideia da temperatura do local, claro, relativizava muito esses valores visto que a quase sempre forte exposição ao sol ou a sua localização se encontrar em pontos quentes da urbe aquecia a própria estrutura e claro não se poderiam observar grandes resultados, mas com disse, pelo menos ficava-se com uma ideia das condições locais, claro que aqui não me refiro às incongruências ou melhor temperaturas disparatadas..., elas realmente disparam frequentemente, mas o termo vale por si só!


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jul 2010 às 01:17)

Por cá, existem alguns registos de temperatura nos reclamos luminosos de algumas farmácias. É claro que os ditos termômetros não têm precisão alguma, todo o dia ao Sol.. Mas lá vão convencendo os transeuntes que confiam em tudo, enfim, o cidadão comum jura a pés juntos que hoje estão mesmo X graus porque ontem deram essa temperatura para hoje (seja a que hora for), enfim, qualquer coisa serve para o cidadão comum.. 

Estes reclamos publicitários até poderiam ir um pouco mais à frente na tecnologia: imaginem que assim como as tv têm teletexto, também poderia cada localidade emitir via rádio numa dada frequência FM dados informativos que seriam descodificados por reclamos receptores da estação local. Na emissão da estação seria divulgada alternadamente informação sobre: estado do tempo, temperatura, farmácias de serviço, cinema, publicidade, tópicos informativos regionais.. Dessa forma mostrariam a temperatura da cidade em tempo real, embora deixasse de ser a temperatura local.


----------



## Fil (2 Jul 2010 às 04:02)

Os das farmácias são dos menos fiáveis.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jul 2010 às 10:40)

Fil disse:


> Os das farmácias são dos menos fiáveis.



Credo, FIL!! 

Se calhar estão a mostrar em graus Fahrenheit!!


----------



## belem (2 Jul 2010 às 16:29)

Paulo H disse:


> Por cá, existem alguns registos de temperatura nos reclamos luminosos de algumas farmácias. É claro que os ditos termômetros não têm precisão alguma, todo o dia ao Sol.. Mas lá vão convencendo os transeuntes que confiam em tudo, enfim, o cidadão comum jura a pés juntos que hoje estão mesmo X graus porque ontem deram essa temperatura para hoje (seja a que hora for), enfim, qualquer coisa serve para o cidadão comum..
> 
> Estes reclamos publicitários até poderiam ir um pouco mais à frente na tecnologia: imaginem que assim como as tv têm teletexto, também poderia cada localidade emitir via rádio numa dada frequência FM dados informativos que seriam descodificados por reclamos receptores da estação local. Na emissão da estação seria divulgada alternadamente informação sobre: estado do tempo, temperatura, farmácias de serviço, cinema, publicidade, tópicos informativos regionais.. Dessa forma mostrariam a temperatura da cidade em tempo real, embora deixasse de ser a temperatura local.



Concordo perfeitamente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2010 às 22:48)

Aqui, em Olhão existe um termómetro de farmácia, aquilo anda sempre certinho e apanha sol o dia todo. Passo por lá, às vezes e comparo com o termómetro do carro e aquilo bate igual.
Quando está vento de norte não reflecte bem a temperatura mas é devido à sua posição.

Em Faro, existiam vários termómetros de rua, mas foram retirados, só está um para amostra junto ao Hotel Eva, mas não funciona. Mas que são úteis, isso são.


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2010 às 00:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Credo, FIL!!
> 
> Se calhar estão a mostrar em graus Fahrenheit!!



A fiabilidade destes instrumentos é na maioria dos casos, bem duvidosa.
Com uma ou outra excepção,  em que até podem transparecer algo perto da realidade, a nota geral a nível de eficácia, para estes casos, é muito baixa.
A meu ver existem programações com níveis de utilidade, interesse e fiabilidade muito maiores, tal como algumas que já foram mencionadas acima.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2010 às 00:54)

Na minha opinião estes termómetros de rua só têm razão de existir se as temperaturas apresentadas estiverem próximas da realidade, se são caros de manter e estão na maioria errados mais vale serem retirados...

Belo contraste Fil


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2010 às 01:01)

O ano passado a 23 de Julho durante a onda de calor do sudeste de Espanha. 







Estava um calor terrível e infernal, mas obviamente não eram 54ºC, estavam uns 44/45ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2010 às 02:45)

Estes termómetros acabam na maioria das vezes por tirar crédito das previsões oficiais do IM.
Não é incomum estarem previstos 30ºC para Lisboa, e as pessoas, dentro dos autocarros, que são autenticas estufas, dentro dos carros parados no transito, ou a correr apressadas pelas ruas, passarem por um desses termómetros, verem que eles indicam 40ºC ou mais graus, e tomarem isso como uma verdade absoluta, dizendo que os meteorologistas não percebem nada de previsões.

Há muitos termómetros que sem dúvida estão mal localizados ou mal instalados.
No entanto há outros (minoria) que até acabam por funcionar como autênticas RUEMAs. Estou-me a lembrar por exemplo de um desses termómetros ao cimo da Calçada de Carriche (entre Odivelas e Lisboa), cujas temperaturas acompanho desde há muito e nunca são valores disparatados. Apesar do alcatrão que o circunda e do tráfego sempre constante, o facto de estar numa zona alta e exposta ao vento, ajuda ao arrefecimento.

E digo isto, porque são coisas que nós vemos, mas o resto da população não vê. Talvez mais do que se substituir ou acabar com esses termómetros, dever-se-ia apostar na educação, explicando o porquê das temperaturas que eles apresentam. Claro que não me refiro aos que estão avariados!


----------



## Paulo H (3 Jul 2010 às 05:39)

Vince disse:


> O ano passado a 23 de Julho durante a onda de calor do sudeste de Espanha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma coisa é medir a temperatura do ar, à sombra, a 1.5m de altura rodeado de 10m de solo relvado à volta, outra coisa é medir uma temperatura nas condições específicas do local. Provavelmente o termômetro que mede 54C está mesmo correcto, embora a temperatura do ar fosse de 44/45C! Como seria de esperar a temperatura medida por um sensor instalado num suporte em aço ao Sol todo o dia, numa rua?? Obviamente não está bem isolado térmicamente sujeito à radiação directa, pelo que até pode estar mesmo a medir correctamente! Já com os termômetros dos automóveis é o mesmo, lembro-me de entrar no meu carro de serviço às 10h da manhã ao Sol e este indicava 47C, que para mim são fiaveis pois estava mesmo muito quente o carro e o sensor até era fiavel em relação a registos oficiais, mas também sei que a temperatura do ar aproximada e fiavel só era conseguida passados quase 10min em circulação, e quando estabilizava! Os sensores dos automóveis como quaisquer outros sensores medem uma grandeza (neste caso, temperatura) instantânea, e é o processador da placa integrada que através dum algoritmo programavel ou não, calcula uma média dos registos do sensor dos últimos 5, 10, 20,n, segundos de forma a obter um registo estável e minimamente fiavel, caso contrário estaria sempre a variar a temperatura (exemplo 0.5C/segundo). De uma forma geral os sensores medem bem, com um erro de 0.1 a 0.5C, a culpa é mesmo da sua parâmetrizacão ou da exposição ao sol, ou dos materiais onde está instalado, da altura a que está montado, ou do próprio local. O alcatrão da estrada começa a ficar viscoso a 80C-90C num dia soleado, sem vento com temperatura do ar a rondar os 40C, penso que ninguém tem dúvida de que embora o ar esteja a rondar os 40C, o alcatrão esteja mesmo a 80/90C! A culpa dos desvios nos termômetros nem sempre tem a ver com a fiabilidade destes!


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jul 2010 às 10:34)

Eu acho muito interessante a existência deste termómetros de rua, pois assumem uma grande importância na satisfação da curiosidade de muita gente, mesmo daqueles que não vêm a meteorologia como nós. É frequente ouvir as pessoas comentar a temperatura que viram nestes termómetros, principalmente em dias de extremos.

Mas todos nos sabemos que a instalação de tais instrumentos não obedece aparentemente a qualquer critério de rigor, e questiona-mo-nos se na realidade aquela temperatura apresentada será a correcta, o mesmo não acontece com a maioria da população que considera os valores apresentados como fiáveis. 

Se estes instrumentos assumem assim tal importância, deveria haver mais rigor na instalação. É verdade que por vezes os locais onde estão colocados não são os ideais, mas também alguns de nós vivemos em locais que não permitem uma colocação ideal dos sensores, mas tentamos fazer sempre os possíveis para tentar minimizar influências que possam adulterar os valores, e o mesmo deveria ser feito com estes termómetros de rua, bem com o arranjo ou substituição dos que há por ai a apresentar valores desproporcionais por avaria.

Em resumo, sou a favor da existência destes, mas com uma instalação e manutenção que permita obter valores o mais próximo possível da realidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jul 2010 às 12:28)

> Cercado por morros na região central da Bahia, o município de Jequié é conhecido pelo calor ao longo de todo o ano. Nesta semana, um morador fotografou um termômetro de rua instalado no centro da cidade marcando 45°C. A temperatura registrada, entretanto, é colocada em dúvida pelo 4º Distrito do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet).
> 
> De acordo com a meteorologista Cláudia Valéria Silva, a Bahia está registrando nesta semana temperaturas máximas na faixa dos 36°C. Em Jequié, não há estação de monitoramento da temperatura, o que impede a comprovação da veracidade da informação.
> 
> ...



Isto no dia 04 de março de 2009.

Link


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2010 às 15:12)

AnDré disse:


> Estes termómetros acabam na maioria das vezes por tirar crédito das previsões oficiais do IM.
> Não é incomum estarem previstos 30ºC para Lisboa, e as pessoas, dentro dos autocarros, que são autenticas estufas, dentro dos carros parados no transito, ou a correr apressadas pelas ruas, passarem por um desses termómetros, verem que eles indicam 40ºC ou mais graus, e tomarem isso como uma verdade absoluta, dizendo que os meteorologistas não percebem nada de previsões.
> 
> Há muitos termómetros que sem dúvida estão mal localizados ou mal instalados.
> ...




Completamente de acordo.
Embora alguns que tenha observado, tenham tido várias avarias ( o que certamente não é sinónimo de fiabilidade) o registo que outros fazem tendo em conta as condições do local onde estão, normalmente são mais ou menos acertados ( embora claro estejam distorcidos por vários factores inerentes a uma posição citadina, sem protecção do sensor devida,etc...).
No entanto, penso que algumas soluções interessantes já foram propostas por aqui.
Certamente que manter burros a pão de ló não é solução, por isso terá que se propôr soluções mais económicas, realistas e benéficas para todos.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2010 às 13:24)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2010*

bolas mostraram agora a amareleja na tvi onde os termometros ja chegaram aos 50 graus ou seja ja ultrapassamos o record de temperatura que  era 47.3 isto se este valor for verdadeiro uma vez que  é de uma farmacia nao se sabe se sera real mas pronto


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jul 2010 às 13:27)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2010*



homem do mar disse:


> bolas mostraram agora a amareleja na tvi onde os termometros ja chegaram aos 50 graus ou seja ja ultrapassamos o record de temperatura que  era 47.3 isto se este valor for verdadeiro uma vez que  é de uma farmacia nao se sabe se sera real mas pronto



Muito provavelmente será um termómetro de farmácia sem qualquer fiabiliadade, pois deve estar exposto ao sol, ou à radiação difusa, se estiver à sombra...
O valor oficial hoje deve ainda ficar longe desse record...


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2010 às 13:30)

homem do mar disse:


> bolas mostraram agora a amareleja na tvi onde os termometros ja chegaram aos 50 graus ou seja ja ultrapassamos o record de temperatura que  era 47.3 isto se este valor for verdadeiro uma vez que  é de uma farmacia nao se sabe se sera real mas pronto



Eu vi a reportagem em directo. E aquilo não tem qualquer fiabilidade. O Termómetro estava completamente ao sol.
Enfim....


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2010 às 13:35)

ya esse valor nao tem fundamento vamos esperar pelo valor do instituto de metereologia mas duvido que passe dos 42, 43 mas quem sabe


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2010 às 13:47)

homem do mar disse:


> ya esse valor nao tem fundamento vamos esperar pelo valor do instituto de metereologia mas duvido que passe dos 42, 43 mas quem sabe



Concordo com os 42/43... esses 50 graus na amareleja são absolutamente disparatados...e a TVI como sempre a dar credibilidade a estas coisas...como são uns ignorantes em termos de meteorologia toca a fazer sensacionalismo...nem se preocupando ou questionando sobre a possibilidade sequer de veracidade nesse valor...


----------



## Paulo H (5 Jul 2010 às 14:31)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo com os 42/43... esses 50 graus na amareleja são absolutamente disparatados...e a TVI como sempre a dar credibilidade a estas coisas...como são uns ignorantes em termos de meteorologia toca a fazer sensacionalismo...nem se preocupando ou questionando sobre a possibilidade sequer de veracidade nesse valor...



Às tantas o termómetro nem vai além dos 50.0ºC!

Mas sim, deviam estar uns 42ºC a essa hora.

Os termómetros de rua, sinceramente, para mim apenas dou alguma atenção à noite, quando já não estão expostos à radiação.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 14:45)

homem do mar disse:


> ya esse valor nao tem fundamento vamos esperar pelo valor do instituto de metereologia mas duvido que passe dos 42, 43 mas quem sabe



39,3ºC na EMA da Amareleja às 13h (12 UTC)
Quanto muito estariam 40-41ºC na altura da reportagem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2010 às 20:47)

Cada vez acho menos piada à TVI por estas razões. Mas não é apenas a TVI. O jornalismo sensacionalista que nem sequer se preocupa com o rigor das suas notícias intriga-me cada vez mais.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jul 2010 às 21:07)

Acabei de ver a notícia e é uma autentica vergonha.

Para mais, referem ainda que "bateu o recorde"... só se for de estupidez.


----------



## 1337 (5 Jul 2010 às 22:28)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/50-graus-amareleja-calor-ultimas-tvi24-alentejo/1175518-4071.html está ai a babaridade da TVI.. enfim


----------



## Costa (5 Jul 2010 às 22:41)

O IM devia comunicar com a TVI e obrigá-la a desmentir esta noticia.


----------



## Z13 (5 Jul 2010 às 22:45)

De facto o termómetro que filmaram marcava mesmo 50ºC...


mas as minhas notas do monopólio também marcam 500€ e valem o que valem....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2010 às 22:52)

Costa disse:


> O IM devia comunicar com a TVI e obrigá-la a desmentir esta noticia.



Não era mal pensado. 

Acho que todos nós e a meteorologia merecemos mais rigor.


----------



## Hazores (5 Jul 2010 às 23:27)

por acaso estava a ver TV, quando vi na TVI a noticiaram que a amareleja tinha atinjido os 50ºC fiquei , esperei para ver a reportagem quando saí aquela coisa, o meu pensamento foi: " não consultaram o meteopt.com se não tinham visto este tópico e não diziam asneiras destas" enfim.... é a TVI


----------



## zejorge (6 Jul 2010 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Óbviamente que concordo com todas as criticas feitas aos termómetros de rua 
bem como as noticias sensacionalistas que os meios de comunicação tanto gostam.
Quanto à noticia de ontem na TVI, há um aspecto que de certa forma reduz o erro, quando dizem que "a temperatura *ao sol*, era de 50º".
E se calhar até era.........


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2010 às 10:52)

Costa disse:


> O IM devia comunicar com a TVI e obrigá-la a desmentir esta noticia.



Também acho que devia fazer isso, isto não pode continuar a acontecer. Este jornalismo de bosta (que é para não dizer uma coisa pior) engana as pessoas e acaba por descredibilizar o proprio IM, pois se as pessoas forem à pagina do IM as previsões indicavam 40ºC se esse tal termometro indica 50ºC as pessoas ainda vão pensar que o IM não percebe nada pois errou a temperatura máxima em 10ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2010 às 10:57)

zejorge disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Óbviamente que concordo com todas as criticas feitas aos termómetros de rua
> bem como as noticias sensacionalistas que os meios de comunicação tanto gostam.
> ...




Eu acho ainda agrava mais o erro pois toda a gente sabe que as temperaturas ao sol não servem para nada, pois não representam a realidade... 
Se não eu digo dentro de minha ontem casa estiverm *200ºC* mas o sensor estava dentro do forno, quando estava a fazer o jantar


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 11:32)

zejorge disse:


> Quanto à noticia de ontem na TVI, há um aspecto que de certa forma reduz o erro, quando dizem que "a temperatura *ao sol*, era de 50º".
> E se calhar até era.........



Sim, na prática não há erro.
Antigamente o IM disponibilizava, de forma horária, a temperatura a 10cm do solo. E em dias de sol era comum essa temperatura chegar aos 50ºC e mesmo ultrapassar os 60ºC.

Imaginem o que era agora um jornalista apanhar um mapa desses? 

Mas no que se refere à noticia, o problema é que mais uma vez a população não percebe que a temperatura ao sol, não é a temperatura que interessa em meteorologia. Existe todo um leque de condições standard, a que ninguém liga.
Depois dá nisto...


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 14:05)

estava agora a fazer zaping e vi que na sic voltam a insistir na ideia dos 50ªC... já chega não? é que depois esta afirmação conduz a outras afirmações falsas tal como dizerem que ontem a Amareleja foi a terra de Portugal mais quente.

irrita-me tanto este tipo de jornalismo...

é por estas e por outras que eu só assisto ao Telejornal na RTP1

quanto a este assunto, acho  que o I.M. devia tomar medidas


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2010 às 14:10)

Pois, desta vez foi a SIC a imitar a TVI na ideia dos 50ºC. Ridiculo.


----------



## stormy (6 Jul 2010 às 14:21)

LOL!!
50º ao sol é até irrisório...ainda que a T2m seja de 42º, um sensor chapado ao sol ( cuja incidencia atinge nesta altura o pico, com 900-1200W/m2), deveria chegar a 70º...

Outra coisa...a temperatura "ao sol" é um parametero meteorologico que se define por uma equação que relaciona a verdadeira temperatura do ar, medida em local arejado, á sombra e a 1.5mts do solo, com a radiação solar incidente...outro parametro tambem relaciona esses dois factores com a hr.
Basicamente um sensor chapado ao sol é totalmente inutil para averiguar o que quer que seja


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2010 às 14:51)

Há 5 minutos atrás, fui tomar um café, e era esta a conversa que ouvia ao balcão:

- Que calor que está
- Pois, ouvi dizer ontem que estiveram 50ºC no Alentejo, nunca tal coisa se viu
- É o fim do mundo
- Pois, já nada é como dantes.



Ontem no chat do fórum propus uma nova unidade, os ºT, Graus Tabloidesius, em vez de Celsius.
Ou seja, podemos sempre dizer que estiveram 50ºT (Tabloidesius) na Amareleja.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2010 às 14:59)

AnDré disse:


> Mas no que se refere à noticia, o problema é que mais uma vez a população não percebe que a temperatura ao sol, não é a temperatura que interessa em meteorologia. Existe todo um leque de condições standard, a que ninguém liga.



Precisamente. E até aqui no fórum luto por isso.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2010 às 15:17)

Vince disse:


> Há 5 minutos atrás, fui tomar um café, e era esta a conversa que ouvia ao balcão:
> 
> - Que calor que está
> - Pois, ouvi dizer ontem que estiveram 50ºC no Alentejo, nunca tal coisa se viu
> ...



E às tantas é daqueles termómetros que vão dos -10.0ºC a +50.0ºC, não dava mais, senão diziam que estavam 60ºC.

Penso que mesmo que embora a TVI e jornais não queiram agora desmentir, cabia à RTP esclarecer a situação com o IM, por um lado para ganhar pontos de credibilidade, por outro para instruir os media e cidadãos em geral das condições standard de medição e daquilo que são registos oficiais!!

Mas nem a RTP se mexe nem o IM contesta! ninguém se importa com estas notícias ridículas, só nós aqui no forum batalhamos pela verdade.


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 15:44)

O pior é que o desconhecimento é tal, que se formos para a rua batalhar pela verdade, o mais provável é sermos ridicularizados e não há nada pior do que o senso comum quando se junta, e no auge da sua ignorância, argumenta para desacreditar o "entendido". Quem já passou por isto, qualquer que seja a matéria abordada, sabe do que falo.

Por isso acho que era imperial o I.M. fazer um esclarecimento público porque sozinhos não vamos lá..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jul 2010 às 15:52)

Pois...
Essa ontem de uma imagem da "cruz" da Farmácia na Amareleja foi a melhor não há duvida!!! Os termómetros não passaram dos 43 lá... Mas será que as pessoas não têm o mínimo senso para verem que aquele bocado de ferro com uma sonda de temperatura lá dentro aumenta a temperatura de uma forma absurda?? Nenhum aparelho desses ao sol é credível!! 
Nenhum!!


----------



## rozzo (6 Jul 2010 às 16:06)

tiaguh7 disse:


> O pior é que o desconhecimento é tal, que se formos para a rua batalhar pela verdade, o mais provável é sermos ridicularizados e não há nada pior do que o senso comum quando se junta, e no auge da sua ignorância, argumenta para desacreditar o "entendido". Quem já passou por isto, qualquer que seja a matéria abordada, sabe do que falo.
> 
> Por isso acho que era imperial o I.M. fazer um esclarecimento público porque sozinhos não vamos lá..



Ora nem mais!!!


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2010 às 16:57)

tiaguh7 disse:


> O pior é que o desconhecimento é tal, que se formos para a rua batalhar pela verdade, o mais provável é sermos ridicularizados e não há nada pior do que o senso comum quando se junta, e no auge da sua ignorância, argumenta para desacreditar o "entendido". Quem já passou por isto, qualquer que seja a matéria abordada, sabe do que falo.
> 
> Por isso acho que era imperial o I.M. fazer um esclarecimento público porque sozinhos não vamos lá..



É uma batalha árdua, mas que enfrento sem medos no dia a dia, sempre que ouço tais barbaridades. Normalmente, em vez de entrar em pormenores técnicos, chego à razão das pessoas de outra forma, até gracejando: 

"Ai estavam 50ºC na Amareleja?! Humm.. Num termometro de farmácia ao sol todo o dia, assim também eu!  Se medissem a temperatura da chapa dos nossos carros lá fora estacionados, decerto daria até para estrelar um ovo!!" (>67ºC)


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 17:13)

Paulo H disse:


> É uma batalha árdua, mas que enfrento sem medos no dia a dia, sempre que ouço tais barbaridades. Normalmente, em vez de entrar em pormenores técnicos, chego à razão das pessoas de outra forma, até gracejando:
> 
> "Ai estavam 50ºC na Amareleja?! Humm.. Num termometro de farmácia ao sol todo o dia, assim também eu!  Se medissem a temperatura da chapa dos nossos carros lá fora estacionados, decerto daria até para estrelar um ovo!!" (>67ºC)



eu também raramente consigo ficar calado e normalmente resulta porque as pessoas que me conhecem sabem que eu sou bastante interessado pela meteorologia e até me costumam perguntar a previsão do tempo, e como normalmente acerto, vou-me tornando credível para eles.

agora com pessoas que não me conhecem tão bem torna-se difícil, ainda para mais quando temos que lutar contra a comunicação social...


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jul 2010 às 19:23)

Mais que ridículo este jornalismo sensacionalista que temos por cá.

Eu fiz a minha parte e reclamei junto do I.M. 

Façam o mesmo...


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2010 às 20:37)

Bem.. Nós aqui a escrever coisas a SIC mesmo à pouquinho a dar uma reportagem de rua sobre Amareleja e os seus 50C, que se repetem diz o pivôt, quase todos os anos. Um popular da vila, refere que até já esteve mais quente e que basta olhar os passarinhos abrindo o bico, olhem, olhem.. 

O pivôt do telejornal da SIC refere ainda que este é o ano mais quente dos últimos 130 anos, devido ao calor do verão e aos invernos cada vez mais rigorosos, o que reforça o aquecimento global!!

Apetece desistir, não há pachorra para estes jornalistas! O que importa mesmo é sermos felizes, burros mas felizes.. 

Ps: Até pode vir a ser o ano com temperatura média global mais quente de sempre (desde que há registos), mas ao menos deixem acabar o ano que ainda faltam 6meses! Enfim, também duvido que houvesse registos suficientes em 1880 pelo mundo inteiro para se poder aferir uma temperatura média global! Devem ser mágicos ou adivinhos..


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 20:50)

Paulo H disse:


> Bem.. Nós aqui a escrever coisas a SIC mesmo à pouquinho a dar uma reportagem de rua sobre Amareleja e os seus 50C, que se repetem diz o pivôt, quase todos os anos. Um popular da vila, refere que até já esteve mais quente e que basta olhar os passarinhos abrindo o bico, olhem, olhem..
> 
> O pivôt do telejornal da SIC refere ainda que este é o ano mais quente dos últimos 130 anos, devido ao calor do verão e aos invernos cada vez mais rigorosos, o que reforça o aquecimento global!!
> 
> Apetece desistir, não há pachorra para estes jornalistas! O que importa mesmo é sermos felizes, burros mas felizes..



enfim...
já poucas palavras restam, até dói


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2010 às 22:05)

A história dos 50ºC começou com a TVI  mas depois muita outra comunicação social foi atrás do maná do sensacionalismo.
Vale a pena ver o vídeo a partir do minuto 3:40. Épico, estalada de luva branca na ignorância geral.

O Expresso:
http://aeiou.expresso.pt/a-vida-na-terra-mais-quente-do-pais=f592799


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jul 2010 às 22:16)

Vince disse:


> Vale a pena ver o vídeo a partir do minuto 3:40. Épico, estalada de luva branca na ignorância geral.



Espectacular, lindo...

«Este Verão está a ser normalíssimo. Isso dos 50 ºC é só propaganda ! Quem é que prova que estiveram 50 ºC na Amareleja ?»


----------



## Lousano (14 Jul 2010 às 23:11)

Bom caso o da gente da Amareleja, que demonstraram a ignorância de muitos.


----------



## Zerrui (21 Jul 2010 às 15:46)

Olá Nimbostratos (Ns):

Esta nuvem está inevitavelmente ligada à ocorrência de chuva por ser nimbus e ligada a uma massa uniforme, imponente em extensão por ser estratificada. Tem aspecto temível... No registo das observações do Instituto de Meteorologia de cá, não aparecia, como se por cá não passassem nuvens assim. Dizia-se, por piada, que eram nuvens saneadas (NS). Agora, já são registadas quando aparecem.

Quanto aos termómetros de rua... são um pretexto para veícular publicidade e o valor que apresentam é o da temperatura a que está o sensor interno... Em todos os termómetros tradicionais é isso que acontece, pois o corpo a que se encostam (ou o ar) repartem o calor com eles e eles acabam por mostrar a que temperatura eles estão... Há-os mais modernos, de condutibilidade eléctrica por exemplo, a que isso não se aplica tão bem mas o certo é que os termómetros colocados nos automóveis ao pé do líquido de referigeração indicam a temperatura dele, os que estão dentro do habitáculo, do ar interior, os que estão no exterior, do ar que está no exterior do veículo mas próximo da chapa , da estrada, das rodas, etc.
Há várias coisas a dizer sobre a medição de temperatura do ar e tudo depende da finalidade. Por vezes, é uma questão de conveniência, porque a Câmara municipal está disposta a custear a instalação e a manutenção de uma estação meteorológica mas ela tem de ficar no sítio que mais lhe convem e não no local onde os valores recolhidos iriam ser mais significativos para se conhecer o estado da atmosfera junto ao solo... Já temos visto na TV valores de Tmax de Leiria e Santarém, por exemplo, superiores aos de Évora e Beja (e até de Amareleja) em situações meteorológicas com vento de leste ou nordeste... Não se trata da fiabilidade deles mas de estarem a medir coisas diferentes. As estações meteorológicas estão sempre desabrigadas do calor directo do Sol e do efeito do vento mas os sensores estão protegidos. Um corpo (sensor do termómetro) ao sol é como um tacho ao lume. Vai aquecendo até chegar ao equilíbrio entre a perca de calor e o ganho (dependem dos materiais de que são feitos) e o carril do combóio escalda enquanto a travessa de madeira está mais fria. Estando à sombra, estarão todos à mesma temperatura. Um termómetro fora da acção directa do Sol (dentro de uma abrigo), indicará sempre a temperatura naquelo bocadinho de atmosfera onde está colocado. Não servirá, no entanto, para fazer comparações com a temperatura do ar noutra cidade. Para isso, as estações meteorológicas têm de ser construídas segundo regras bem definidas e  estrategicamente colocadas em locais não influenciáveis por obstáculos ou construções ou pela natureza do solo. Fui maçador? Zerrui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2010 às 16:13)

Zerrui disse:


> As estações meteorológicas estão sempre desabrigadas do calor directo do Sol e do efeito do vento mas os sensores estão protegidos.



Concordo com a generalidade, menos com isto. Até porque as estações meteorológicas estão o mais expostas possível às variações térmicas, ao vento e a todos os elementos climáticos. O termo-higrómetro é que se encontra dentro de um abrigo que o protege da radiação directa e difusa. Mas esse abrigo está *sempre* sob a incidência solar e sujeito às condições meteorológicas. Mal seria se assim não fosse.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2010 às 23:22)

Zerrui disse:


> As estações meteorológicas estão sempre desabrigadas do calor directo do Sol e do efeito do vento mas os sensores estão protegidos.



Agora verifico que compreendi mal a tua observação. Pouca atenção antes.

Peço desculpa.


----------



## belem (22 Jul 2010 às 00:04)

Eu ainda não entendi é a conveniência para as câmaras municipais na instalação e manutenção  destes aparelhos ( tendo em conta todas as confusões que já deram, entre as quais esta última dos 50ºc, assim como para não dizer em milhares de outras, naturalmente).
E muitos que tenho visto nem publicidade possuem...
Se alguém me conseguir explicar, agradeço.


----------



## Z13 (22 Jul 2010 às 00:36)

belem disse:


> Eu ainda não entendi é a conveniência para as câmaras municipais na instalação e manutenção  destes aparelhos (...).



As Cãmaras Municipais apenas passam as licenças, pois os termómetros são explorados por empresas que vendem os espaços para publicidade...

Ou então são privados, como os das farmácias...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jul 2010 às 21:34)

Essa dos 50ºC na Amareleja dada pela sic está demais. Eu se puser o meu sensor de temperatura aqui no meu quintal todo o dia ao sol até passo dos 50ºC. .


----------



## Zerrui (23 Jul 2010 às 00:28)

Z13 disse:


> Olá Ns!
> 
> Vou começar do mais para o menos:
> 
> Sempre que é viável, o Homem instala uma estação meteorológica de forma adequada ao que pretende observar/registar (superfície, qualidade do ar, radiossondagem, sei lá...). Algumas ficam no gelo,outras em bóias no mar, outras em navios, outras aqui, outras ali. A manutenção exige proximidade, acessibilidade, meios humanos, etc. Os satélites meteorológicos colmatam as lacunas dos desertos, do alto mar, das florestas impenetráveis, dos pólos inacessíveis, etc. Constrói-se uma malha tridimensional desde a superfície até níveis superiores da atmosfera, ultrapassando a troposfera. Aplicam-se modelos matemáticos com as equações que a Física consagra a esse momento inicial, a esse estado assim definido da atmosfera, considerado como ponto de partida e espera-se algumas horas pelo trabalho do supercomputador. Daí é que vem o mérito da Meteorologia: prever o estado do tempo de forma a que se tenha "tempo" para tomar as providências que nos permitam viver mais seguros, abastados e confortáveis. Ora, as condições iniciais têm de ser fiáveis e os centros operacionais têm o direito de recusar algumas das observações que entram na rede. E são, infelizmente, muitas. É uma lástima! Uma estação é cara. Os recursos dos organismos oficiais são finitos, são cada vez mais exíguos. A manutenção das estações também é dispendiosa. Se uma universidade quer fazer estudos, é fácil que ache bem instalá-las no campus, um bocadinho mais para aqui, um bocadinho mais para ali. Neste magnífico fórum, há muitas estações e, como as intenções são modestas, ficarão onde nos der mais jeito, o que está correcto para nosso prazer, sem termos a veleidade de exigirr os nossos registos integrados à escala mundial. Estamos a descer na escala e vem o interesse e o prazer regional em ver uma menção à santa terrinha na TV e nos jornais. Sendo já uma entidade de certo gabarito, é fácil influenciar, pressionar até na posição dos símbolos que ocultam certas cidades, é possível esgrimir méritos com a cidade vizinha, fica-se perto de decidir a localização,náo pela técnica, mas pela defesa da cidade onde nasceu fulano, onde morreu a prima do autor de determinado romance,  onde se faz o melhor queijo, etc, etc. Ainda há pouco tempo desapareceu um apresentador que, no seu roda-pé, me dava razão: Qualquer terra ganha em ver o seu nome na televisão. E não me espanta que ele tenha recebido cartas e até galhardetes de batalhões de bombeiros para deixar uma pequena referência a dada região... Macei? Zerrui


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jul 2010 às 16:02)

Só para dar a informação que o meu termómetro de mercúrio marca 53ºC ao sol.

Hei, vamos lá ver se agora os media vão dar a notícia que hoje estiveram 53ºC em Viseu...


----------



## Zerrui (27 Jul 2010 às 23:46)

Pedro disse:


> Só para dar a informação que o meu termómetro de mercúrio marca 53ºC ao sol.
> 
> Hei, vamos lá ver se agora os media vão dar a notícia que hoje estiveram 53ºC em Viseu...



Olá Pedro: Se o seu (raro por perigosidade do sensor) termómetro de mercúrio marca 53ºC estando exposto à radiação solar, quanto marcará um de álcool, ou outro bimetálico ou ainda outro qualquer nessas mesmas condições (local, momento, exposição e duração)? Cada um apresentará o seu valor!
Cada um desses valores corresponde à temperatura de cada um dos sensores induzida pelo aquecimento directo da radiação solar. Deve ser assim um conjunto de valores sem significado meteorológico, talvez apenas físico.
Em Meteorologia e porque a aeronáutica depende muito da densidade do ar (que é função da temperatura... do ar) nos aeródromos ao aterrar ou ao descolar, uma das preocupações é a de determinar a temperatura do ar junto ao solo. Do ar, ou seja, o sensor tem de estar encostado ao ar para que se estabeleça o equilíbrio térmico por condução. Os abrigos meteorológicos tentam conseguir isso e, de tal modo, que, enquanto que expostos directamente à radiação solar, cada um dos termómetros mencionados no início apresenta um valor peculiar, se todos estiverem no tal abrigo, indicarão o mesmo valor (serão mínimas as diferenças) que se aproximará muito satisfatoriamente do da temperatura do ar em que estão imersos... A Org. Mund. de Meteorologia (OMM) é que define o princípio activo conforme os objectivos e os equipamentos e essas medições são então comparáveis entre si e ajudam a tirar o retrato à atmosfera. Para além da aeronáutica, há o conforto, a saúde pública, os incêndios florestais, etc e cada um desses objectivos pode determinar formas particulares de medir temperaturas... Zerrui


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2010 às 18:21)

Deixem, isto é universal..
Agora pela minha visita pela Croácia, ainda hoje de manhã em Zagreb, no passeio pela cidade, a guia (croata mas que falava um fantástico português por acaso!) estava a falar do clima da cidade, a neve e frio no Inverno, o calor no Verão, bla bla, que estávamos com sorte de estes dias estar ameno, porque.. Na semana antes.. Esteve quase nos *50º*. 


Ah, e depois ainda a parte de que há uns anos também lá havia as 4 estações e agora já nada disso. "Do casaco para o bikini!" 

Portanto.. Tesourinhos Deprimentes da Meteorologia, e discussões como as que aqui vão.. São mais do que universais!


----------



## Zerrui (3 Ago 2010 às 23:04)

rozzo disse:


> Deixem, isto é universal..
> Agora pela minha visita pela Croácia, ainda hoje de manhã em Zagreb, no Portanto.. Tesourinhos Deprimentes da Meteorologia, e discussões como as que aqui vão.. São mais do que universais!



Olá Rozzo:

Concordo com a universalidade da ignorância. Afinal, apenas estamos em 2010... e com poucos Fóruns destes! Como observador/meteorologista/ analista/previsor na meteorologia oficial de cá, não vi muita acção pedagógica para acabar com os erros, as ideias feitas e os mal-entendidos. O próprio IM de cá (SMN ou INMG na altura) participou na elaboração de um diploma legal sobre seguros de culturas/colheitas e aceitou que se dissesse que tromba-de-água era uma grande chuvada quando, na realidade se trata de um hidrometeoro que aspira para cima água (e rãs e peixes e lamas) das enseadas, dos estuários, dos lagos sobre os quais se desloca. É um tornado em meio aquático... Também já se reparou no facto de, com dias de vento de nordeste, a temperatura do ar (é sempre a temperatura do ar que se quer medir) em Leiria ou Santarém seja superior à de Évora, Beja ou Amareleja... E as discrepâncias entra Lisboa e Setúbal! Os valores estão naturalmente correctos mas não servem para comparações, não devendo ser integrados em listas de temperaturas de várias cidades. Todas as cidades têm locais mais prazenteiros do que outros e locais desconfortáveis e deve haver homogeneidade de critérios de escolha para a medição dos valores. Poderia nascer aqui (no Fórum) um acerto de opiniões para escolher os locais mais representativos e, dado o entusiasmo em instalar estações meteo próprias/privadas, estabelecer-se uma rede nacional. Mais tarde, avançar-se-ia para índices de conforto, fosse lá isso o que quer que fosse. Mas falar em litoral norte de Portugal Continental sem falar no litoral leste, ou em aguaceiros tout-court ou em graus centígrados, ou em tsunamis meteorológicos ou tentar prever a formação de gelo nas estradas (acaso é um hidrometeoro?) ou... sei lá, mostra-nos todos os degraus que ainda temos pela frente para afinar ideias e sermos claros. Estes Fóruns podem ser um começo...
Um abraço.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Ago 2010 às 15:18)

Zerrui disse:


> ...Também já se reparou no facto de, com dias de vento de nordeste, a temperatura do ar (é sempre a temperatura do ar que se quer medir) em Leiria ou Santarém seja superior à de Évora, Beja ou Amareleja... E as discrepâncias entra Lisboa e Setúbal! Os valores estão naturalmente correctos mas não servem para comparações, não devendo ser integrados em listas de temperaturas de várias cidades. Todas as cidades têm locais mais prazenteiros do que outros e locais desconfortáveis e deve haver homogeneidade de critérios de escolha para a medição dos valores.



Tendo em vista que o critério de avaliação do grau de conforto/desconforto varia dependendo da morfologia e características resultantes da exposição a massas de ar distintas, a homogeneidade ou a criação de uma plataforma de valores previamente determinada e que sendo esta nos dois sentidos ultrapassada e deste modo os valores fossem avaliados como correctos oficialmente mas talvez não tanto tecnicamente, penso que é um alvo ainda a atingir; no entanto acho que faz sentido desenvolver este pormenor!


----------



## belem (1 Set 2010 às 00:19)

belem disse:


> Sim, claro. Mas acho a desinformação assim dada gratuitamente aos magotes um pouco deturpante da realidade meteorológica. Eu pessoalmente até gosto de meteorologia, mas não gosto de erros deste calibre.
> Se as Câmaras não as podem dar de forma aceitável porque continuam a fazê-lo?
> Por exemplo, em Belém há um que dá valores ridículos, tipo quando lá passo vejo 32ºc em dias pouco quentes e outro que dá 27ºc em dias muito quentes.
> Isto junto ao CCB...
> ...



De salientar que o que estava virado para o Planetarium já foi retirado, entretanto colocou-se publicidade.


----------

